
Orthodox Privilege - nojs
http://www.paulgraham.com/orth.html
======
dgellow
Same link from 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23845579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23845579)

------
freen
And yet folks who complain about not being able to speak never mention the
things they can’t talk about.

I’ll give you a hint, it’s never their field of expertise, and in fact, 9
times out of 10, it’s racialized genetics, one of the single most well refuted
subjects in the field of genetics.

~~~
throwmeaway6282
Plenty of them do. Graham is smart enough not to, because the net gain to his
life would be negative.

~~~
freen
None of them even mention the topic, much less the actual belief.

And I’d be willing to bet that it isn’t his area of expertise, it’s something
that he’s a curious amateur about and has a hunch, a hunch that has been
thoroughly refuted by the experts.

Seriously, all of this “I’m being censored, but I can’t tell you about what”
bullshit reminds me of timecube.

Same complaint, different window dressing.

